# What can play a typical, standard 19-year-old piano learner ?



## Caocoa (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm frenchman so that mail is a translation of this other one written en français. Feel free to correct my language in order to improve my English or to answer in English to that mail. I beg your pardon for my broken English. I see that forum of "classical" music is alive so I will take this oppoortunity. I arrived here a bit by surprise: I hope not to annoy you too much. If I posted in the wrong place of course moderators can move this discussion .

This is my first message on this forum. For the time being I do not know you and you do not know me so I'll quickly tell you my "musical" life.

Young, my mother bought her a dark wood upright Pleyel piano, which remained enigmatic for me because she never learned to use it before I put me. I have always lived with this big thing with me and I used to press some keys. My father, music lover, let me touch his records of opera, piano and its sound system. When I was about seven or eight years old, listening to a Chopin prelude I tried to play the piano → «Epic Fail» as you say in English !

My parents agreed to ask a teacher to teach me how to play the piano. After a year and a half he moved and I tried to continue alone → second crushing defeat. In this summary I do not say that the arrival of the teacher first provoked a deep and stupid refusal to work so that the atmosphere of the house was (sporadically) deteriorated because of music  We also changed of city and a few time later I found a teacher whom lived in my street so it was very pleasant.

I reached «classe de Terminale» (class for passing the «baccalaurate» and unfortunally I had to stop the piano : what a frustration ! I tried to learn some new music pieces, but, lack of real motivation, I preferred work and not forget pieces I already knew. Today I go out of two years after the «baccalauréat». So I learned the piano during 8 years and after I stopped for 3 years.

 The ask of that mail is:
what can play a typical, standard 19-year-old piano learner ?​


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

So you practiced piano for 8 years and stopped for three years and you want something new to play? What's the most difficult piece you've studied? I happen to be a pianist myself, so perhaps I can offer you some recommendations based on your skill level.


----------



## Caocoa (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks to reply to my previous mail. :tiphat: Merci d'avoir répondu à mon message précédent.


Ravellian said:


> So you practiced piano for 8 years and stopped for three years and you want something new to play?


You're right.



Ravellian said:


> What's the most difficult piece you've studied?


Here are some pieces I have studied, sorted by piece I remember first : 
Turkish march : last movement of the sonata for piano n°11 en A major (K. 331) by Mozart.
Moonlight Sonata "Quasi una fantasia" by Beethoven
Beethoven Sonata no. 8 Pathetique - 2nd Movement in A flat major, studied alone () when I had stopped piano lesson.
Maple Leaf Rag by Scott Joplin
First Gymnopédie (gymnopedy in English, I do not know), by Erik Satie
Adagio in a piano version, by Albinoni. I do not have found any video which corresponds to my version.
Currently, I studied (alone ) : Piano Sonata #1 In F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1 - 1. Allegro, by Beethoven

I was told by some people «academic» musician feel better than simple «music lovers». In my humble opinion I am a standard piano student and I do not look after any vainglory : just have fun and plaisir with playing the piano  and be able to play beautiful pieces.


----------

